

DIY invisibility with 3d printing - mazsa
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2013-05/du-diw050613.php

======
mazsa
original:
[https://www.opticsinfobase.org/ol/abstract.cfm?uri=ol-38-10-...](https://www.opticsinfobase.org/ol/abstract.cfm?uri=ol-38-10-1606)

